# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  wyniki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Właśnie odebrałam wyniki mojej 7 letniej córki i przedstawiają sie tak ( w skrócie):leukocyty,erytrocyty i hemogl.w normie, Mcv troszkę poniżęj 79,6 ( norma 80-94) Rdw-sd też trochę poniżej 35,4 ( norma 37-54) Pct podwyższone 0,37% (norma 0,17-0,35)   koagulacja podwyższona 0,71 ( norma 0,55), czynnik reumatoidalny 52,7(norma 14,0) antystreptolizyny podwyższone duuużo 496 (norma 150 ) przeciwciała przeciwjądroweANA dodatnie  1:640 typ świecenia homogenny ,przeciwciała Ana - scl 70  0,20...... Nie bardzo rozumiem o co w tym wszystkim chodzi .Proszę pomóżcie.

----------


## Gregorionus

Na podstawie wyników badań mozna z duzym prawdopodobieństwem podejrzewać u Pani córki choroby autoimmunologiczne takie jak:
- reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów
- gorączka reumatyczna
- twardzina układowa
- zespół Sjögrena
- zespół Sharpa
- toczeń rumieniowaty układowy i inne
Proszę napisać jakie objawy występują u córki co było powodem wykonania powyższych badań? Czy córka miała wykonywane inne badania?
Czy występuje wysypka, niepokojące zmiany skórne, ból, sztywność stawów, gorączka? Jeśli wklei pani na forum wyniki wszystkich badań i konkretnie opisze występujące objawy tym będzie większe prawdopodnieństwo wskazania najbardziej prawdopodobnych czynników wywołujących nieprawidłowości w wynikach badań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponownie i dziękuje za odpowiedz.
U córki podejrzenie padło na twardzinę po wstępnych oględzinach jej skóry.
.A minowicie: od pazdziernika zeszłego roku pojawiły się dziwne zasinienia na tułowiu,na wysokości żeber, wysypka? wzdłóż tylniej lewej nóżki i zsiniała jej lewa stopa (skóra na stopie stała się bardzo sztywna i sucha) Po jakimś czasie uczulenie?(wysypka)pojawiła się na pośladku a zasinienia rozlały się praktycznie na całą powierzchnię tułowia małej i mam wrażenie że stan taki zaczyna przechodzić na prawą nóżkę(pojawiły się małe brązowe plamki wielkości ok.1 cm.) Także na lewym policzku znajdują się już dość długi czas czerwone plamki i od czasu do czasu widoczny jest obrzęk, a nawet zdarzył się pewnego razu epizod ze sporym obrzękiem górnej wargi taki ,że córka nie mogła  zamknąć buzi - jednak po obłożeniu tego miejsca chłodnym kompresem obrzęk ustąpił.
Jesteśmy obecnie pod kontrolą reumatologa ale ten prawie nic nam nie tłumaczy . Jego interpretacja wyników polegała na skierowaniu córki do szpitala i to wszystko.
Jestem trochę przerażona niewiedzą.......

----------


## monikazos

Ach i zapomniałąm dopisać ,że córka skarżyła sie na bóle nóg ( stawów ) ale trochę to zbagatelizowaliśmy ponieważ prawie każde dziecko coś boli.....tym bardziej, że bolał przy okazji brzuszek i główka  :Smile: 
Obecnie mała przyjmuje leki Piascledine 300 i witm A i E  plus maści z witaminami na zmiany naskórne

----------


## Gregorionus

W przypadku rozpoznania twardziny należy określić do której z podgrup klinicznych można zakwalifikować dany przypadek. Ma to duże znaczenie gdyż w ten sposób można prognozować dalszy postęp choroby i jej rokowania. Na podstawie przedstawionego przez panią opisu należałoby rozróznić czy mamy do czynienia z twardziną układową ograniczoną, twardziną układową uogólnioną jak również obserwować córkę w kierunku innych chorób autoimmunologicznych których nie można ostatecznie wykluczyć. Niestety w przypadku twardziny obecnie nie jest znane żadne skuteczne leczenie przyczynowe, brak jest również leków które w zadowalający sposób mogłyby skutecznie hamować lub opóżaniać postęp choroby. Powyższą jednostkę chorobową można leczyć jedynie objawowo.
Niezwykle ważna kwestią jest przeprowadzenie odpowiedniej i dość szerokiej diagnostyki ze wględu na to że twardzina może powodować patologiczne zmiany praktycznie w każdym układzie w organiżmie dlatego niezbędna jest hospitalizacja.
Czy zauważyła Pani u córki zasinienia stóp lub dłoni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem ,córka ma momenty sinienia paluszków u rąk a także często są one zimne.
Martwią mnie wyniki badań przeciwciał. Wyczytałam, że przeciwciała o homogennym typie świecenia nie odpowiadają twardzinie a raczej skłaniają się do licznych innych chorób , które nakładają się na siebie  a co za tym idzie są trudne do rozpoznania i jeszcze trudniejsze do leczenia.
Trochę mnie to przybiło ponieważ chyba ( jeśli wogule to możliwe ) oswoiłam się z diagnozą twardzina.....A teraz wielka niewiadoma???
A i nasunęło mi się jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy dziwny zapach z buzi córki ( ząbki pod kontrolą, bez próchnicy) może mieć coś wspólnego z chorobą?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gregorionus

Jak najbardziej tak. Niespecyficzny zapach z jamy ustnej może być sygnałem procesów patologicznych zachodzących w przewodzie pokarmowym co jest jednym z objawów twardziny dlatego pisałem że w tym przypadku niezbędna jest szeroka diagnostka.
Myślę w takim przypadku konieczne jest przeprowadzenie gastroskopii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Bardzo prosze o opinie przypadek jest przynajmniej dziwny brak diagnozy

Mam dwóch synów starszy 8 lat od roku ma problemy z podpiaścia i przyswajaniem żelaza .Ostatnie wyniki 

WBC 2,24 4,5 - 13,5
PŁYTKI 103 140-420
MONOCYTY NEUTROCYTY POWYŻJ NORMY NIEZNACZNIE LIMFOCYTY PONIZEJ 

żelazo od roku 19 norma 43-183

Do tego goraczka od tygodnia od 38 do 40 stopni.

Drugi syn 8 miesięcy wszystkie wyniki ma poza normami w górę lub w dół lecz lekarze twierdzą ,że oba przypadki są normalne. Starszy syn ma złe wyniki ale to nic groźnego a mlodszy jest mały i ma prawo mieć wyniki nie w normach .Błagam o pomoc

----------

